# Roo or Hen



## pyeager (Jun 29, 2015)

I am a new chicken owner with a lot to learn. Any help or advice welcomed. I have 6 silver laced wyandottes and I believe one is a roo. 12 weeks old. Would you give me your opinions?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My guess is a roo.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Agree with Nm.


----------



## pyeager (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks!!! I was hoping not.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A flock without a rooster lacks something. The boys can be entertaining, they really do work hard to keep their girls safe.

I've had a lot of roos hanging out when I still raised them and even though a couple were not well behaved, I wouldn't have missed out on having them. I even still have one that attacked me whenever the mood struck. Being a Silkie he had no chance of hurting me but learned a hard lesson each time he tried. He's nine now, very sick and probably will not live much longer but I'm glad I decided he needed to stay with me.


----------



## pyeager (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm planning on keeping him. He is starting to get pretty. I just noticed a bluish/green feathering on his tail. Some of the pullets push him around. He has always been with them so I'm hoping he will be good.

Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As long as he's a good boy I don't think you'll regret it. Roosters really do add some panache to the flock.


----------



## anthonydw (Sep 8, 2015)

Roo I'm very sure cause it has waddle and comb development and it's dark red


----------

